# 722 wireless reception



## akble (Jun 14, 2011)

Have hooked up a 722 with wireless adapter from Dish- am trying to receive signal from 150 ft away in different building. The unit willat best only show 30-40% reception on 722- does not appear strong enough to run Google Adapter. 
Any suggestions? Are both the front and back USB the same? 2.0?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Call Dish and tell them what you're doing...if you get a good tech they should be able to better explain your options.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm guessing that you don't have internet at your home. If you do, the wifi adapter should be able to pick up a much stronger signal since it would be closer (we ask for higher than 40 points with a wifi adapter).

There's not any other options I can think of that would increase your signal strength other than repositioning the wifi adapter

The front and back USB ports will work the same


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Side note - the Google TV box does not feed off of the receivers internet connection - it has it's own wireless built in that can then feed the receiver via the ethernet port.

Also, my experience with installing the Dish provided wireless adapters is that they don't pick up well at all. Even with the router in the next room it's hard to get them to receive above 40%. Because of this (and the fact that no one ever knows their wireless passwords) I always go with Slinglinks.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

My adapter is on the ground floor and my router is on the second floor. I consistently get ~60 signal strength.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

You could try buying a wireless access point that can act as a repeater. Position it in an area where you get good reception and that may help.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

akble said:


> Have hooked up a 722 with wireless adapter from Dish- am trying to receive signal from 150 ft away in different building. The unit willat best only show 30-40% reception on 722- does not appear strong enough to run Google Adapter.
> Any suggestions? Are both the front and back USB the same? 2.0?


You might try a homemade coffee can or Pringles can antenna.


----------

